# How to open CD/DVD drive on G4?



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

Hello group.

I recently received a stripped down (no HD, no airport, no RAM) third-hand G4 Digital Audio (733 MHz) from a friend who wasn't sure if it worked. I installed some RAM and an old 1GB IDE HD I had lying around, and managed to get the machine to start up to the flashing question mark/system folder icon, indicating that there was no OS.

Since I have no USB keyboard at the moment, I could only plug in a mouse. I did some poking around on the 'net, and found that if I hold down the mouse button while powering up, the CD/DVD tray should open, and it did. Dusting off my 10.2.3 install box, I managed to get a bare minimum 10.2.3 system installed on the computer. (Of course, once I get to the registration screen I am still stuck since I have no keyboard.  )

Anyways. The machine seems to run, but for the life of me I can't figure out how to open the bloody CD/DVD tray. On the front of the unit, from top to bottom, are:

CD/DVD door
"fixed" door (probably for a zip drive at one point, but there is nothing in the bay now
Power button (circle with line in it)
Reset button (small triangle)
Programmers button (I think; it reminds me of the small button from older mac's for programmers, to send an NMI or similar).
Speaker

That's it. There is no eject button anywhere on the front of the machine.

So, can someone tell me how the heck I open the door? I can't see myself holding down the mouse button and resetting every day to open the thing. Is it something that would be on the keyboard? I seem to remember one of my friends iMac keyboards having an eject button I think.

Tks,
Patrick


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Patrick,

You nailed it - you need a USB keyboard with an eject key. There is another way to open the tray, but it involves the terminal - and obviously a keyboard! 

M.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Actually... Look more closely at the CD try door. There should be a "paper clip hole" - a tiny hole through which you can push a straightened paper clip against the manual eject lever.

M


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> Actually... Look more closely at the CD try door. There should be a "paper clip hole" - a tiny hole through which you can push a straightened paper clip against the manual eject lever.
> 
> M


That was one of the first things I looked for, but couldn't find it! This is the digital audio 733 which is supposed to come with a DVD-R/CDRW drive. Any chance this particular drive didn't have the emergency eject?


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

CubaMark said:


> You nailed it - you need a USB keyboard with an eject key. There is another way to open the tray, but it involves the terminal - and obviously a keyboard!


Good to know I'm not blind! 

The Apple pro-keyboards are beautiful, but a little pricey (some places had them for $49.99 CAD). Any recommendations on the cheapest compatible keyboard, and where to pick it up in the Toronto area? I was looking at the MacAlly website and they have the iKeySlim for $19.99 MSRP (USD).


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

There's always an emergency eject somewhere. It's usually on the front, but occasionally it's on the rear.


----------



## Chookaboom (May 1, 2005)

well, once you get into the system, you can configure a menu bar eject button if you don;t get the Apple Pro keyboard (details via the linkie):

http://www.osxfaq.com/dailytips/08-2002/08-27.ws


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I think you all are missing the obvious - the optical drive is a standard drive and all you have to do is access the eject button on the front of the drive. 

It's been a while since I have a QuickSilver machine but I believe you can do one of two things - access the drive panel by opening it with your fingernail and you should be able to see the eject button to the bottom right of the face of the optical drive. If this can't be done then just remove the optical face plate to access.

Simply press this button and the drawer will open ... tada ..


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

simon said:


> I think you all are missing the obvious - the optical drive is a standard drive and all you have to do is access the eject button on the front of the drive.
> 
> It's been a while since I have a QuickSilver machine but I believe you can do one of two things - access the drive panel by opening it with your fingernail and you should be able to see the eject button to the bottom right of the face of the optical drive. If this can't be done then just remove the optical face plate to access.
> 
> Simply press this button and the drawer will open ... tada ..


As I stated before, I can't seem to find the magic emergency eject button. If it is there, it is incredibly small. But taking a flashlight to the drive with the little face panel pulled down by my fingernail shows that _the button isn't there_.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

Once you do get a USB keyboard, try holding down F12 if it doesn't have an eject key.

If this is the digital audio model though, it should have a button right in the middle of the optical drive door, like this pic here:









For comparison, the quicksilver (which also came in a 733) looks like this:








...and there are no buttons anywhere.

If it is a quicksilver and you can't get a disk out, you may have to actually remove the optical drive to access the paper clip hole in the front. 

But I'd try a keyboard first...


----------



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

farfisa said:


> Once you do get a USB keyboard, try holding down F12 if it doesn't have an eject key.
> 
> If this is the digital audio model though, it should have a button right in the middle of the optical drive door, like this pic here:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pictures.

It seems I was mistaken, and this is actually a Quicksilver, and not a Digital Audio. I was mislead b/c I read article 58418. I have the audio jacks in the same position discussed, so I assumed I had a Digital Audio. But, I just found 42739 which discusses the Quicksilver, released after article 58418 was written...

But that still doesn't give me an eject button.  I'm hopefully picking up a keyboard tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## Gerbill (Jul 1, 2003)

simon said:


> I think you all are missing the obvious - the optical drive is a standard drive and all you have to do is access the eject button on the front of the drive.
> 
> It's been a while since I have a QuickSilver machine but I believe you can do one of two things - access the drive panel by opening it with your fingernail and you should be able to see the eject button to the bottom right of the face of the optical drive. If this can't be done then just remove the optical face plate to access.
> 
> Simply press this button and the drawer will open ... tada ..


 Yes, there's generally a button, but we have been talking about the emergency eject hole. So, with the eject key on a Mac keyboard, that makes at least 3 ways to open the try.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just a thought, but if you restart and hold down your mouse button, the tray should eject. Not sure if this is the solution you are looking for, but, it works


----------



## HJS (Sep 12, 2003)

You've already received two viable answers - using the F12 key, on almost any USB keyboard -- and/or going to >System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras/Eject.menu. Double click on Eject.menu and it will automagically appear in the Menu bar.  You don't need a keyboard with an "eject" key or to hold down mouse, etc.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

HJS said:


> You've already received two viable answers - using the F12 key, on almost any USB keyboard -- and/or going to >System/Library/CoreServices/Menu Extras/Eject.menu. Double click on Eject.menu and it will automagically appear in the Menu bar.  You don't need a keyboard with an "eject" key or to hold down mouse, etc.


 The OP clearly states that the machine has no OS loaded ( not even a HardDisk ) so telling him to set up the eject icon on the menu bar is a bit optimistic. At this point the only real option is as Vexel says is to hold down the mouse button on powerup or to try to use a usb keyboard. If a new keyboard is needed, and you want an Apple Pro - Apple sells them for $39. and most big stores will price match.

Z.


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

well, if cheap is your way. You can get a mac compatable logitech keyboard for about 20$ or sometimes even less from any computer store. They work fine as we used it on a MDD G4 when the white apple keyboard bit the dust (due to some spillage and other things). THe eject button I believe is the print screen ot scroll lock (not sure which) but its cheap and works.


----------

